# How many POTENTIAL 921 Owners waiting to see how P210 does??



## lionsrule (Nov 25, 2003)

Hey there,

Just wanting to get an idea of how many others out there are waiting like me to see if P210 works WELL for the 921 before buying one?

I currently have an 811/510 combo with OTA digitals...would LOVE to have RELIABLE HD recording WITH PROGRAM GUIDE!!

(Yes, my 811 has program guide for OTA locals in my area!!)

............CHIME IN!!!!...............


----------



## Mike D-CO5 (Mar 12, 2003)

The guide won't make that big a difference to me since I don't currently have locals for my area with Dish. IF you don't sub to locals from Dish , you won't get the ota guide information. It should work on the PSIP information that is broadcast from the local station instead. I would LOVE a fix to the blue line problem though. That would make this hd receiver, that is supposed to give the best picture quality, finally a reality. Since most of my recordings are still in sd from satellite ,this would make watching them a big improvement.:sure:


----------



## DVDDAD (Dec 21, 2002)

I'd put up the 508 and 811 on eBay now If I were you, to help defray the cost of the $549 921. Yes, there might be a few bugs in the new software. However, I don't regret selling my 508 and 6000 ten months ago and enjoying my 921 even with the quirky software.


----------



## Cyclone (Jul 1, 2002)

I am waiting on the P210, but even more on the DishProPlus LNBs. I want this LNB since I don't need a DPP44 since I only have two TVs. I also want to see how well this release is received. Its seems to be fairly ambitious, so get the feeling it will have a quick patch afterwards.


----------



## ctdish (Apr 9, 2004)

Mark Lamutt, Is what Mike D-CO5 says true about the guide not being available to people who don't subscribe to locals? John


----------



## yeroca (Nov 28, 2004)

ctdish said:


> Mark Lamutt, Is what Mike D-CO5 says true about the guide not being available to people who don't subscribe to locals? John


Me me! I'm waiting to see how well L210 (or whatever the next software version is called) does, because OTA data is very important to me. Most of the channels I watch are OTA. I'm almost buying this as an HD TiVo, except for the couple of shows and the occasional movie I'd like to record off of Dish.


----------



## chewey (Jul 28, 2004)

yeroca said:


> Me me! I'm waiting to see how well L210 (or whatever the next software version is called) does, because OTA data is very important to me. Most of the channels I watch are OTA. I'm almost buying this as an HD TiVo, except for the couple of shows and the occasional movie I'd like to record off of Dish.


Me too!! OTA guide for easy recording and I will order it up!!


----------



## P Smith (Jul 25, 2002)

If one of those 63 beta testers will make a CD with L2.10, then a little profit will be visible for him .


----------



## Nightmare (Nov 3, 2002)

Quick question. I live just outside Chicago, about 7 miles. Do the all locals come in HD on the DISH? or just SD. I have the 721 and subscribe to the locals with my package now. Do I even need an OTA antenna if I get the 921? I only ran 2 Cable lines down from the DISH and I'd rather not drill another hole in the wall :/


----------



## ctdish (Apr 9, 2004)

The only local HD stations on Dish are WCBS New York and KCBS on the west coast. You will need an over the air antenna. Joihn


----------



## Cyclone (Jul 1, 2002)

Nightmare, you do have alternatives available to you to get the OTA to the 921 without more drilling. You can use a diplexor to combine the OTA antenna feed and the satellite feed on a single cable, and then separate them at the 921.


----------



## Nightmare (Nov 3, 2002)

Thanks Cyclone, I knew I could do some Plexer Voodoo, but will that effect the picture quality?

I guess I have a big decision to make now:

DISH 921:
$550 + whatever I can get DISH to discount my account to stay
$4.98 Per month PVR Fee
$9.95 per month HD fee
25 Hours of HD recording
2 Tuners (but only 1 OTA at a time)

Dtv HD Tivo:
$850 + whatever I can get DTV to discount my account to stay
$4.99 Per month TIVO Fee
$10.99 per month HD fee (6 months free for new customers)
35 Hours of HD recording
2 Tuners (with 2 OTA at a time)

Comcast HD DVR: Motorola 6412? 
$0 and Circuit City can get me $100 off my bill
$9.99 Per month PVR Fee
$0 per month HD fee
12-20 Hours of HD recording
2 Tuners (not sure how many OTA at a time)

Does anyone know the Picture Quality of the Comcast box? Or the HD quality, I was reading about the transfer rates of D* and E* on another thread. E* seems to be sending a better HD signal.


----------



## Cyclone (Jul 1, 2002)

The picture quality on the Comcast box is the same as satellite, except for the channels that comcast still carries in analog. Those vary. 

The diplexor won't effect the image quality. Most people say that it doesn't even harm the signal strength either. The only con I can think of, is that using the diplexor can interfere with using an amp on the OTA feed, and even that has work arounds available to you.


----------



## BobaBird (Mar 31, 2002)

The Dish DVR fee is $4.98 per receiver, waived if you have America's Everything Pak.


----------



## Nightmare (Nov 3, 2002)

I fixed that price. Does anyone have a good link comparing these boxes?


----------



## yeroca (Nov 28, 2004)

Nightmare said:


> I fixed that price. Does anyone have a good link comparing these boxes?


You already posted the best comparison I've seen. I was about to do something like that for myself... thank you!


----------



## boylehome (Jul 16, 2004)

lionsrule said:


> Hey there,
> 
> Just wanting to get an idea of how many others out there are waiting like me to see if P210 works WELL for the 921 before buying one?
> 
> ...


When did the L2.10 get changed to P210? R2D2 and CP03 want to know.


----------



## lastmanstanding (Mar 22, 2003)

lionsrule said:


> Hey there,
> 
> Just wanting to get an idea of how many others out there are waiting like me to see if P210 works WELL for the 921 before buying one?
> 
> ...


Lionsrule,

Hey. There was a thread on the forum saying that Dish is changing to a new HD format next year that will not work with the 921. The 921 will keep working on the old HD channels, but not the new ones.

Might be worth checking out.

LMS


----------



## cohall (Dec 1, 2004)

I think I'll be waiting for 210 (or apparently 211, if 210 didn't work out). Especially since it has an apparent recording fix for the problems with Denver OTA stations.

Also want to see if they fix the pixellation issues that have been reported since late november. Anyone know if those have been fixed yet?

If those were not issues, I'd already own a 921. Too bad for dish, hopefully they get it right soon.


----------



## Charise (Jan 25, 2004)

I am waiting for the responses to the guide data update before shuffling around the 508 and 721 (both of which have been almost flawlessly stable for me-2 minor glitches in several years of operation) to make room for a 921.


----------



## joebird (Sep 15, 2003)

cohall, was the pixelization you are referring to related to the 921, or the source
compression rates being increased?


----------



## cohall (Dec 1, 2004)

joebird said:


> cohall, was the pixelization you are referring to related to the 921, or the source
> compression rates being increased?


Joebird,

I was referring to the problem currently being discussed 
HERE

Apparently it's gotten progressively worse.

Seems to be unrelated to which HD receiver you have.

C


----------



## Cyclone (Jul 1, 2002)

Ok, I'm off the potential list. I ordered mine yesterday.


----------



## JohnM (Nov 6, 2003)

Nightmare said:


> I guess I have a big decision to make now:
> 
> DISH 921:
> $550 + whatever I can get DISH to discount my account to stay
> ...


Well, I couldn't pass up the Comcast deals. I am getting 2 dual tuner DVRs with the HD channels. With comparable programming, Comcast will actually be a dollar or two CHEAPER per month with 3 outlets, than Dish. That doesn't take into account the $360 credit I am getting for switching from Dish to Comcast or the $550 (plus switches,etc.) I am saving by not buying the 921.

Summary:
Dual tuner HDTV PVRs in two rooms instead of just one.
Total recording time => Dish
Almost identical programming
Monthly rates almost identical
Approx. $1,000 up front savings
Can replace/upgrade equipment at any time
Can cancel at any time

It seemed like a no-brainer to me.


----------



## borfhead (Feb 2, 2004)

JohnM said:


> It seemed like a no-brainer to me.


Unless you want HD-NET, TNT-HD and for me, the ability to record WCBS-HD in HD early and watch with no commercials prime time on west coast...


----------



## Ron Barry (Dec 10, 2002)

Nightmare said:


> Comcast HD DVR: Mtorola 6412?
> $0 and Circuit City can get me $100 off my bill
> $9.99 Per month PVR Fee
> $0 per month HD fee
> ...


Do you reallly think you can get 20 hours of HD recording on a 120GB drive? Based on Dish's estimate of up to 25 hours of HD on a 250GB drive, I doubt one could get 20 hours on a 120GB. Did they up the drive size from what is specified on their site?

A coworker of mine is getting one next week. I am very interested in her thoughts. Glad to see the Cable guys are making some progress in this area. Creates some options. IN my area I have adelphia and they HD DVR is not on their radar.


----------



## Nightmare (Nov 3, 2002)

I got conflicting answers from Comcast and Motorola on the 6412 HD unit.

Can anyone confirm that it has an OTA tuner? OR if you get all the locals in HD down the cable? My TV does not have a built-in OTA tuner.

Also the Comcast web site and list of packages SUCKS!!!

I can't tell what you get with the different packages. I want FX, Sci-Fi and E!

The "Digital Classic" packages does not list these channels. The "Standard Cable (Analog?) shows all the channels I want. Do I get all the "Standard Cable" channels with any of the digital packages? DISH site with the side by side list of channels per package is much better.

I'm running down to Circuit City to negotiate the TV price right now


----------



## Nightmare (Nov 3, 2002)

Just got off the phone with Comcast

Damn, I forgot to ask about the OTA tuner (not that she seemed to know any of the specs on anything).

How did you get $360 Credit John?

They offered the "Dish Buy Back"

Comcast Digital Plus and 1 Premium channel for $46.99 per month

A saving of about $20 per month

Did they lock that for 18 months? or ? I wonder what the new cable rates will do to this "special" deal? $47 per month is just about what I pay with DISH 120 + HBO

She confirmed that the Digital packages include all the "Standard" channels. And that ON Demand is not available in all Chicago until next month some time.

I asked for any other credits, but she said that was all they have.


----------



## Nightmare (Nov 3, 2002)

BTW I got the Sammy last night for $3499 with 5% back on my CC credit card purchase. And I picked up the TR85 stand for about $360 with 5% back.

It should arrive tomorrow 

Anyone have a source for good inexpensive cables? I wonder if they will still sell me the Monster Cables at cost?


----------



## JohnM (Nov 6, 2003)

WeeJavaDude said:


> Do you reallly think you can get 20 hours of HD recording on a 120GB drive? .


I was estimating the combined time for TWO units combined based on everything I have read.


----------



## JohnM (Nov 6, 2003)

Nightmare said:


> I got conflicting answers from Comcast and Motorola on the 6412 HD unit.
> 
> Can anyone confirm that it has an OTA tuner? OR if you get all the locals in HD down the cable? My TV does not have a built-in OTA tuner.


To the best of my knowledge there is no OTA tuner. Local HD is part of the HD Pak. You will need to check your local Comcast listings to see what is offered. In DFW all local HD channels are available.


----------



## JohnM (Nov 6, 2003)

Nightmare said:


> Just got off the phone with Comcast
> 
> How did you get $360 Credit John?
> 
> ...


I did the Dish Buy Back. The actual amounts may vary by location. I got programming savings of about $26.70 per month for 12 months or $320. The $360 I posted earlier was an estimate of total savings including taxes, etc. Sorry for the confusion.

I have seen it offered at $400 over 16 months but that was not available when I called in.


----------



## Cyclone (Jul 1, 2002)

Ok, you guys have to quit hijacking this 921 thread with all this comcast talk. Start a new thread if you need too.


----------



## boylehome (Jul 16, 2004)

Nightmare said:


> BTW I got the Sammy last night for $3499 with 5% back on my CC credit card purchase.


For the price is it a 61" DLP? I love my DLP! There are inexpensive DVI cables to be found on various web sites. I got a Monster Cable DVI. It was pretty spendy but it has a solid warranty and I have no noticeable noise.


----------



## Nightmare (Nov 3, 2002)

No-one else is using this thread. I'm recycling 

I called all 3 places:

DISH only offered me 1 month free = $50 (I have been a customer for 4 years 7 months)
Comcast offered the Ditch the Dish Special + I think I can get $100 off at Circuit City
DirecTV only offered Free HBO and Cinemax for 3 months = $36

I think this is accurate, if I missed anything please let me know.

DISH Network:
DVR 921
25 Hours of HD recording
2 Tuners (only 1 OTA at a time)

America’s Top 120 with locals $39.99 per month : $479.88 per year
HBO $13.99 per month : $167.88 per year
HD Package (6+PPV HBO and SHO only with service) $9.99 per month : 6months free : $109.89 per year
DVR Fee $4.99 per month : $59.88 Per year

Monthly cost after 6 months $68.13

Equipment cost $549

1 Year Cost: $762.59 + $549 = $1311.59
2 Year Cost: $817.53 + $1311.59 = $2129.12

DirecTV:
DirecTV Tivo 
35 Hours of HD recording
2 Tuners (with 2 OTA at a time)

Total Choice with locals $39.99 per month : $479.88 per year
HBO $12.00 per month : $144 per year
HD Package (5+PPV HBO and SHO only with service) $10.99 per month : 6 months free : $131.88 per year
TIVO Fee $4.99 per month : $59.88 Per year

Monthly cost after 6 months $67.97

Equipment cost $850 > Cheapest I can find it on the net

1 Year Cost: $749.70 + $850 = $1599.70
2 Year Cost: $815.64 + $1599.70 = $2415.34


Comcast Cable:
Motorola 6412?
12 Hours of HD recording
2 Tuners (no OTA?)

Basic Cable $43.49 per month : $521.88 per year 
HBO $16.99 per month : $203.88 per year

Digital Plus + HBO for $46.99 per month : $563.88 per year **Special for New DISH/DTV Customers
HD Package (14?! Including 4 movie channels?) $9.95 per month : $119.40 per year
DVR Fee $5.00 per month : $60.00 Per year * I was told this is included in the HD fee, but I will count it in my calculations

Monthly cost after 6 months $75.43

Equipment cost $0

1 Year Cost: $743.28 (using the Special Rate)
2 Year Cost: $905.16 (using STD Cable+HBO) + 743.28 = $1648.44

I am leaning toward getting Comcast for 1 year and then evaluating the new products at the end of 2005. I think I can live with 16 hours of HD, just no saving 20+ movies any more like on my 721


----------



## Nightmare (Nov 3, 2002)

Its a Samsung HL-P5685w

and it arrives tomorrow!


----------



## boylehome (Jul 16, 2004)

Nightmare said:


> Its a Samsung HL-P5685w
> 
> and it arrives tomorrow!


Be prepared for an experience of a lifetime. Be sure to watch your friends and families facial expressions and reactions when they see the superior picture quality!


----------

